# Where to buy SX OS June 2019



## Kafluke (Jun 25, 2019)

I've never had this much trouble finding a license. I've read pages and pages of suggestions on here but most are outdated and/or out of stock. Others take you through the process up to the payment and have pay pal only. That's fine but none of the pay pal processes work and I still can't purchase one. 

Does anyone have any good recommendations for a site with fast or instant delivery with CC or paypal?


----------



## Knucklesfan (Jun 25, 2019)

Kafluke said:


> I've never had this much trouble finding a license. I've read pages and pages of suggestions on here but most are outdated and/or out of stock. Others take you through the process up to the payment and have pay pal only. That's fine but none of the pay pal processes work and I still can't purchase one.
> 
> Does anyone have any good recommendations for a site with fast or instant delivery with CC or paypal?


Try atmosphere CFW (aka kosmos), their license key is free...


----------



## Kafluke (Jun 25, 2019)

Knucklesfan said:


> Try atmosphere CFW (aka kosmos), their license key is free...


I'm very familiar with atmos. I prefer SX OS for a variety of reasons. This thread isn't for a debate of CFW's, just links to working sites for purchase.


----------



## nantalos (Jun 25, 2019)

Go to their website, they list resellers. Check those.
I bought from Elewelt.net


----------



## Hayato213 (Jun 25, 2019)

Was gonna suggest Modchipdirect, just notice they are out of stock, that suck.


----------



## Kafluke (Jun 25, 2019)

nantalos said:


> Go to their website, they list resellers. Check those.
> I bought from Elewelt.net


Been through every US link. Most sites are dead or dont sell at all. The couple that do work PayPal isnt working


----------



## oldsk00l (Jun 25, 2019)

Hey Kafluke, i ordered my SX Pro from https://www.elewelt.net and had to write them private, to get a PayPal address to pay. Had no hassle or problems (EU, Germany).
Greets


----------



## AD2076 (Jun 25, 2019)

The real question is: why?


----------



## Crusatyr (Jun 25, 2019)

AD2076 said:


> The real question is: why?


I think it's pretty obvious. He wants to be able to use features available in one CFW that aren't available in another.


----------



## Dave_Chad (Jun 25, 2019)

I ordered form a guy in the UK on Facebook Gamegadgets the page is called. Had to pay direct by bank card no Paypal but license arrived instantly and works!


----------



## Kafluke (Jun 25, 2019)

I had absolutely no luck so I went the Ebay route. Instant code.


----------



## stephrk398 (Jun 25, 2019)

You try Axiogame? That's where I got mine and it looks like you can add to cart atm. Haven't tried going through checkout though.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

N/m, just read your last post. Congrats!


----------



## phillyrider807 (Jun 25, 2019)

Not sure why anyone would want TX over Atmo but this website should work
https://www.shop01media.com/


----------



## Kafluke (Jun 26, 2019)

Nicolez said:


> I bought 13 SX OS codes on txswitch.com the day before yesterday. They support paypal payment. The customer service will guide you to the payment procedure. It is very safe. I received my OS code after 5-10 minutes of payment. will continue to buy/


PayPal payment said error. "Send me money" PayPal never sent me an email. Online chat was down. Beleive me I tried. It's all good. I got a code through Ebay. Instant and easy.


----------



## Crusatyr (Jun 26, 2019)

phillyrider807 said:


> Not sure why anyone would want TX over Atmo


Because some people don't mind paying for the features that SX OS provides that Atmosphere doesn't. It's not that hard to understand.


----------



## larrypretty (Jul 15, 2019)

Many sites can work, I re-checked the team-xecuter.com and found many mod3dscard, flashcarda, nx-card and so on. You can choose freely!


----------

